# why don't my rats seem interested in breeding



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

I know breeding is frowned upon here so before you all rip me into peices, please here me out.

I have 2 males and 2 females (seperated of course). I allow them to have regular interactions with each other simply because I have found that none of them seem interested in mating. The males don't mess with the females and the females don't mess with the males. They will occasionally playfight with each other but that's pretty much it. They really don't interact with each other that much. They usally just run around and do their own things. I am 100% positive that I have 2 males and 2 females and none of them have been fixed. 

ADD: OK people, just so we're all clear on this.... I'M NOT TRYING TO BREED THEM. For curiousity's sake's, I'm just asking why they're not interested in each other. jesus....


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't understand how you thought this was appropriate to post when it is clearly stated in the rules that you are NOT to post anything about intention to breed. Putting unaltered males and females together to "play" is the stupidest thing I've ever heard on here. I give it a day for this post to be locked.


----------



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm NOT trying to breed. Did you not read the post? ???


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

I read the post. Do you not think that mixing two males and two females is going to result in babies?! Mating can take but a few SECONDS. Putting males and females together on purpose is just as good as intending to breed, in my opinion. I'm telling you now that no one else is going to be nice about this. People here are very set in their beliefs on breeding and I don't think they're going to be friendly about how irresponsible it is to mix sexes.


----------



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've been doing this for weeks. Nothing has happened.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Just because nothing has happened yet, doesn't mean you aren't going to eventually have an oops litter of 13 babies. Why can't you just let the females play together, and have the males play together? I don't understand why you're mixing them in the first place?


----------



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that if something was going to happen, it would have happened long before now....


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

RatMan141 said:


> I'm pretty sure that if something was going to happen, it would have happened long before now....


how old are your rats?

Lots of people have had surprises before, BUT I thought they were infertile!!! they cry.


----------



## RatMan141 (Jun 17, 2011)

lilspaz68 said:


> RatMan141 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure that if something was going to happen, it would have happened long before now....
> ...



my 2 males are close to 2 years, one of the females is around the same age as the males and the other female is a youngster, about 10-12 weeks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The older female *may* not be fertile anymore, but your 10-12 week old girl is likely to have a litter one day if you continue to let them "play" together. The males can stay fertile (like men) well into old age.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

You will eventually get babies, period. Also, you've never heard of _trying_ to have a baby? Not all copulation is successful. To put it into human terms, many couples take a year or more to conceive, even though they are both fertile. Your young female (even the older one, I've heard of 2+ year old rats getting pregnant, and they are far more likely to die as a result of the pregnancy) may already be pregnant, but you should hope for the best and remove both sexes.

Keeping males and females together is trying to breed them, no matter how you look at it. There is no reason for it, and so many reasons not to. We do not need any more homeless rats with unknown genetics.


----------

